# new probiotic info fyi



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI from PUBMEDBr J Nutr 2002 Sep;88 Suppl 1:S51-7 Probiotics and intestinal health effects: a clinical perspective. Marteau P, Marteau P, Seksik P, Jian R. Gastroenterology Department, Hopital Europeen Georges Pompidou, Assistance Publique des Hopitaux de Paris, 20 rue Leblanc, 75908 CEDEX 15. Probiotics are viable non-pathogenic micro-organisms which, when ingested, exert a positive influence on host health or physiology. We have critically analysed the evidence for the efficacy of specific probiotic strains in human gastrointestinal diseases. The best evidence can be obtained with randomised controlled trials which avoid bias. Good evidence has been obtained with several strains in the prevention or treatment of antibiotic-associated disorders, in the treatment (and to a lesser extent prevention) of gastroenteritis and acute diarrhoea and in the alleviation of lactose intolerance. We also analysed the recent randomised controlled trials performed in patients with Clostridium difficile or Helicobacter pylori, inflammatory bowel disease, irritable bowel syndrome, non-ulcer dyspepsia and colon cancer. PMID: 12215185 Br J Nutr 2002 Sep;88 Suppl 1:67-72 A review of the role of the gut microflora in irritable bowel syndrome and the effects of probiotics. Hunter JO, Madden JA, Hunter JO. Gastroenterology Research Unit, Unit E7, Box 201 A, Addenbrookes NHS Trust, Hill's Road, CB2 2QQ. Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a multi-factorial gastrointestinal condition affecting 8-22 % of the population with a higher prevalence in women and accounting for 20-50 % of referrals to gastroenterology clinics. It is characterised by abdominal pain, excessive flatus, variable bowel habit and abdominal bloating for which there is no evidence of detectable organic disease. Suggested aetiologies include gut motility and psychological disorders, psychophysiological phenomena and colonic malfermentation. The faecal microflora in IBS has been shown to be abnormal with higher numbers of facultative organisms and low numbers of lactobacilli and bifidobacteria. Although there is no evidence of food allergy in IBS, food intolerance has been identified and exclusion diets are beneficial to many IBS patients. Food intolerance may be due to abnormal fermentation of food residues in the colon, as a result of disruption of the normal flora. The role of probiotics in IBS has not been clearly defined. Some studies have shown improvements in pain and flatulence in response to probiotic administration, whilst others have shown no symptomatic improvement. It is possible that the future role of probiotics in IBS will lie in prevention, rather than cure. PMID: 12215182 Br J Nutr 2002 Sep;88 Suppl 1:39-49 Probiotics as modulators of the gut flora. Gibson GR, Fooks LJ, Gibson GR. Food Microbial Sciences Unit, School of Food Biosciences, The University of Reading, Whiteknights, RG6 6AP. Probiotic ingestion can be recommended as a preventative approach to maintaining the balance of the intestinal microflora and thereby enhance 'well-being'. Research into the use of probiotic intervention in specific illnesses and disorders has identified certain patient populations that may benefit from the approach. Undoubtedly, probiotics will vary in their efficacy and it may not be the case that the same results occur with all species. Those that prove most efficient will likely be strains that are robust enough to survive the harsh physico-chemical conditions present in the gastrointestinal tract. This includes gastric acid, bile secretions and competition with the resident microflora. A survey of the literature indicates positive results in over fifty human trials, with prevention/treatment of infections the most frequently reported output. In theory, increased levels of probiotics may induce a 'barrier' influence against common pathogens. Mechanisms of effect are likely to include the excretion of acids (lactate, acetate), competition for nutrients and gut receptor sites, immunomodulation and the formation of specific antimicrobial agents. As such, persons susceptible to diarrhoeal infections may benefit greatly from probiotic intake. On a more chronic basis, it has been suggested that some probiotics can help maintain remission in the inflammatory conditions, ulcerative colitis and pouchitis. They have also been suggested to repress enzymes responsible for genotoxin formation. Moreover, studies have suggested that probiotics are as effective as anti-spasmodic drugs in the alleviation of irritable bowel syndrome. The approach of modulating the gut flora for improved health has much relevance for the management of those with acute and chronic gut disorders. Other target groups could include those susceptible to nosocomial infections, as well as the elderly, who have an altered microflora, with a decreased number of beneficial microbial species. For the future, it is imperative that mechanistic interactions involved in probiotic supplementation be identified. Moreover, the survival issues associated with their establishment in the competitive gut ecosytem should be addressed. Here, the use of prebiotics in association with useful probiotics may be a worthwhile approach. A prebiotic is a dietary carbohydrate selectively metabolised by probiotics. Combinations of probiotics and prebiotics are known as synbiotics. PMID: 12215180


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes! Yes! Yes!But they have to be COLD!No heat for the flora critters.They die.Use either plain organic yogurt with many manylive cultures or buy the caps from a reputablesource that keeps the product refrigerated and when you get it home leave it in the refrigerator too to keep those bene-bac's live, active and helpful.L.Ruteri is the specific lactobacilli that addresses the diarreah factor.Also, you want some of the "colonizing" group to get planted in the gut for on site repair work and you want the movers that pass through and carry out all the garbage.A good reference and research regarding probiotics and the properties of each kind willhelp you make the decision on which types and combinations might be best for an individual situation.Kamie


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Supplemental info:Understand the flora dn how they/it develops helps understand the possibilities, applications, and complexities of effective probiotic therapies. Here is some suppemental reading:Here are some links to information about gut flora and the development of normal flora in newborns, both breast and formula fed, which may help you better form conclusions about some of the claims I read in the information posted about the formultion proposed for you.The way the claims are written, especially the sweeping generalities, give me pause. But much of any discussion about the bacteriology of the gut is speculation. This is some material which is "absent speculation".-------------------------- http://www.gsbs.utmb.edu/microbook/ch006.htm http://www.ccfa.org/weekly/previous/wkly0723.htm http://www4.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/htbin-post/En...83059595&Dopt=r http://www4.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/htbin-post/En...81119781&Dopt=r http://www.canceralt.net/Bowel%20I%20Alter...l%20Ecology.htm MNL


----------

